# Schimmel im Flachmann



## M1ghtymage (27. Januar 2013)

Titel sagt wohl alles...

Ich habe meinen Flachmann gerade rausgeholt (guter WMF Flachmann) und beim Reinsehen an den Rändern ist so weißen pelziges Zeug zu sehen. Höchst wahrscheinlich Schimmel. Ich hatte in dem Flachmann bisher immer nur Whiskey und Whisky, außerdem immer gut mit heißem Wasser ausgespült und getrocknet. Was kann ich tun, damit der Schimmel weggeht und ich den Flachmann gefahrlos weiter benutzen kann? Danke für jede Hilfe!


----------



## Wynn (27. Januar 2013)

google sagt coregatabs oder essigessenz


----------



## Humpelpumpel (27. Januar 2013)

Coregatabs kann ich nur empfehlen, reinige damit meinen Trinkschlauch auch immer.


----------



## Wynn (27. Januar 2013)

google sagt auch noch strohrum und 3 tage einwirken lassen dann auschütten und den strohrum verdunsten lassen

aber ich denk mal essig essenz und corega tabs ist das harmloste ^^


----------



## M1ghtymage (27. Januar 2013)

Wo kann man diese Tabs denn kaufen?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. Januar 2013)

http://www.amazon.de/Corega-Tabs-mit-Bioformel-Tabletten/dp/B000XZ03K4

Google hilft.


----------



## M1ghtymage (27. Januar 2013)

Könnte man vielleicht auch Kukident nehmen? Das hätte ich nämlich hier.


----------



## heinzelmännchen (27. Januar 2013)

Scheinen ja beides Gebissreiniger zu sein, sollte also möglich sein?


----------



## Humpelpumpel (27. Januar 2013)

Jap, kommt aufs gleiche raus.
Je nach dem wie schlimm der "Befall" ist kipp davor Essig rein und Bürste den Flachmann mit einer Flaschenbürste oder alternativ einer alten Zahnbürste ein bisschen aus, dann Corega rein und einwirken lassen.


----------



## M1ghtymage (27. Januar 2013)

Ich habe eine kleine Flaschenbürste, aber mit der komme ich überhaupt nicht gut an die Innenwände ran


----------



## Aun (27. Januar 2013)

gibt auch solche "spezial" bürsten. die passen nur durch flaschenhälse. musste mal schaun. 

aber schimmel am flachmann hat auch nicht unbedingt was mit nicht fachgerechter reinigung zu tun.

wenn du wie ein baby an dem teil nuckelst, isses kein wunder, dass das ding schimmel ansetzt, trotz 36 jahre altem whiskey. du hast so viel ungeziefer in der fresse, die auch gerne nach dem waschen dran bleiben......
hört sich eher nachVERSCHLUSS schimmel an. wenn da nur! "guter" whiskey drinne war dürfte auch nur an der zitze (   ) schimmel sein. haste da aber jackie rein gekippt, auch nur ein einziges mal, dann hast due aufgrund des zuckers eben schimmelfraß in der bulle


----------



## M1ghtymage (28. Januar 2013)

Ich würde niemals guten Whisky da reinkippen. Aber ganz ehrlich, Jackie gehört in die Toilette, nicht in den Flachmann!


----------

